# St Ives campsite



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Planning our first trip and we fancy St Ives or nearby where we can spend our time walking. Would like sea views if possible - any suggestions please? Many thanks


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Bazzer, there is a campsite in St.Ives itself, about 5mins walk to centre, it is called Ayr camp site, I think it is open all year but would swear to that.

curlyboy

........good views of the sea and beaches


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

within short walking distance of town centre is St Ives rugby club, they may allow you to use their ground - we went on a CCC rally there amongst 70 odd vans/caravans so I'm sure a quick call or e-mail to them will answer your question.
http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/stivessw/?primary=aboutus&secondary=location#_


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You don't say for when, but when open I strongly recommend this site for you:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2933

Dave


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ayr campsite is great for St Ives,walking distance down to the town,lovely sea views,spotless toilets\showers...not the cheapest but well worth a try


----------



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, stayed on Ayr holiday park,very good site with 5 star toilets.
most pitches if not all have sea views. Need to be fit as downhill to town uphill back, think they are def open all year. Would def go back.
peter.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Looking to go possibly next week, so will call the sites to see if they are open. Thanks again


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

tyreman1 said:


> Ayr campsite is great for St Ives,walking distance down to the town,lovely sea views,spotless toilets\showers...not the cheapest but well worth a try


I will second this!!

We will be there from this thursday till monday so come and say hi if anyones around 

We will be in the funny looking 4x4 dismountable. :roll:

and the shower block IS like a private health club  and open all year.


----------

